# What's on your Super Bowl menu...



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mines hot wings,ham/turkey sandwhiches chips and salsa and bean dip and nanner-puddin and Bud Light Golden Wheat


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I make a huge pot of chili every Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

We're doing chili this year, too, with a big group.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

White chicken chilli,  wings / ribs, artichoke dip, and any vodka or gin combination


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Uhm... we will be in N'Awlins... soooo... probably lots of


Spoiler



booze!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Our monthly "game night" get-together will be Super Bowl Eve, so unless I end up going somewhere else to watch the game, I will (a) at least in theory be full from all the munchies and desserts I had the night before, or (b) since the theory will likely be proven wrong, hopefully I'll have absconded with plenty of leftovers.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Going to a friend's house and they are doing pot roast for the meal before the game and sandwiches to snack on during.  I'll probably be bring some steamed shrimp over too.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

too early, haven't decided yet. It will not include buffalo chicken wings though YUCK!


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Whatever my lovely hostess serves me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Rotisserie chicken, rice, small potatoes cooked with the chicken, gluten free desert, cream puffs, salad and byob


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Chicken chili, small sandwiches, cold shrimp, mini pizzas, assorted beer/wine, home made chocolate chip cookies and Ghirardelli brownies.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I dont know what there is to eat, but i have a colts victory on the menu


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Whenever we have people over for superbowl I always do the Nacho Bar.  1 crockpot if nacho cheese hot (jalapeno juice added to Rico's nacho cheese), 1 crockpot nacho cheese mild, 1 crockpot refried beans, 1 crockpot hamburger meat seasoned with taco seasoning, lazy Susan filled with sliced olives, jalapenos, diced onion, diced tomato, & sour cream, and of course tortilla chips.  If I'm feeling particularly accommodating i also leave out flour tortillas, and premade taco shells for those who don't want nachos.  I love to have nacho bar because then noone's stuck in the kitchen or chained to the grill cooking.  Everyone gets to socialize and eat hot food at their own pace whenever they feel like it.  
I've also been know to put Chex Mix with mixed nuts and M&M's added on the coffee table for snacking on.  Then dessert tends to be whatever I feel like making -last year it was wafer Pudding, brownies and cookies.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just got the GameDay Menu email from Kraft Kitchens. It's here: http://email.kraftfoods.com/cgi-bin2/DM/y/hBNzt0PhEMx0cEc0EMMK0Em if anyone is interested


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

fried foods and pizza


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Whatever they have at the house I'll be visiting.  DF's sisters do all the cooking.  They're great.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Barbeque wings from the Amish market, mini sandwiches, cold shrimp, veggie tray with dip and chips & dip


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

adding fresh salad and shrimp rings


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ooo what's a shrimp ring?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

A platter of boiled shrimp placed in a circle around a dip...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> adding fresh salad and shrimp rings


 Think you meant to say *a shrimp ring*, huh?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Think you meant to say *a shrimp ring*, huh?


Is one ever enough? We usually get at least 2.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is one ever enough? We usually get at least 2.


Well, yea you're right... but he kinda made it sound like the shrimp were made into rings...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is one ever enough? We usually get at least 2.


like she said...hence thats why I typed "shrimp rings"...more than one


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Birthday cake!  (DD's)


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Nada... I'll be in a hotel room wayyyyyyy to many time zones away to watch this year  

But I'll be home for the start of Nascar


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Casse said:


> But I'll be home for the start of Nascar


Me too! Can't wait.
deb


----------



## LisaB12303 (Feb 12, 2009)

We'll be having birthday cake (my nephew's b-day) and whatever they're serving at the Boston Garden (yeah, yeah... Fleet Center, lol) since we're catching the Celtics v. Magic game.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Bad news... my MIL called to ask me if I'd rather Chili dogs, fried chicken, poboys or submarine sandwiches... I said "what... no gumbo ...?" She said she would be _"too busy"_ this week celebrating that she would not be able to cook. So now I am getting *take-out*?" She does have me spoiled, when I go to NO she always fixes gumbo or etoufee and I thought she should have_ celebrated_ enough last week...  Of course Popeye's is really big in NO... so I guess Popeye's it will be.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We'll be having birthday pie since it is my birthday as well and I can eat the innerds of a pie, just not the crust    I won't be doing any cooking myself either


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Casse said:


> Nada... I'll be in a hotel room wayyyyyyy to many time zones away to watch this year
> 
> But I'll be home for the start of Nascar





drenee said:


> Me too! Can't wait.
> deb


Me three. I am so excited!!!  Can't wait to see how these new "self policing rules" are going to effect the season.  It'll be nice to see some personality again. I was a little disconcerted about the gentlemen's sport it was becoming. ---maybe I should think about having people over for the 500, since my dh "gave up" football after that "tragic" Vikings loss.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Good question.  I'll have to come up with something.  All I know is dessert is ice cream birthday cake!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

It's my Birthday too!  Too bad the Charger's aren't playing though  

We are doing the pizza and junk food thing.  I turn 50    and plan on eating everything bad for me - twice!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Queso dip and spinach/artichoke dip.  But, I've never made either so I am going to have to do some research


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

We were just discussing this today. Superbowl is always my last hoorah before I get back on the wagon so I am really thinking hard about what I want to have. So far we are having french bread pizza, nachos and pigs in a blanket. All topped with some ice colf Bud LIghts!! Yum!!


----------



## Anju   (Nov 8, 2008)

vg said:


> It's my Birthday too! Too bad the Charger's aren't playing though
> 
> We are doing the pizza and junk food thing. I turn 50  and plan on eating everything bad for me - twice!


VG since I can't have anything gluten, go ahead and eat birthday for me too, that way you won't have any guilt


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju -  you can count on me!

And Happy Birthday to you too - we were born on a great day


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, yea you're right... but he kinda made it sound like the shrimp were made into rings...


I understand. I think we'll have crab rings. Those are crabs made into rings... actually, we'll be having hot cheese dip, chips, lots of coca-cola (no rum this time), homemade burgers and fries I think if I can convince someone to cook them.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I just made candied jalapeños that will be poured over a block of cream cheese as an appetizer.  Think jalapeño popper dip.  

I believe we're also planning on getting a few of those huge take and bake pizzas from Costco, a pot of chili, and other misc appetizers.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

EKing said:


> I just made candied jalapeños that will be poured over a block of cream cheese as an appetizer. Think jalapeño popper dip.
> 
> I believe we're also planning on getting a few of those huge take and bake pizzas from Costco, a pot of chili, and other misc appetizers.


My lips are burning! Candied jalapenos? Wow. Sounds good though and different. I'm thinking of a tamalie pie with extra cheese, please, tortilla chips... maybe some nachos with sliced jalapenos and more extra cheese, please.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

EKing said:


> I just made candied jalapeños that will be poured over a block of cream cheese as an appetizer. Think jalapeño popper dip.


is that like sweet pickles but Jalapenos or like a jam? I am going to try making the sweet pickle recipe using jalapenos - I buy them by the case and figure there must be a way to make them ...

And Daytona is bigger than Superbowl here too - can't wait!! We will be getting lobster that day since it is our Valentine celebration dinner  A great way to start the NASCAR season I think


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

This is the recipe I used: www.recipezaar.com/Candied-Jalapenos-158284

It says to cook until soft ball stage but mine never went past boiling. I did can them and it made a ton of jars (9 jelly jars). They're kind of chewy with really thick syrup. I think it's going to make an awesome appetizer!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

looks amazing - I copied the recipe to try - thanks


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

we to are gonna try this on Super Bowl game day...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I stumbled across this lovely recipe. This is a cheeseburger nestled between two Krispy Kreme buns!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I stumbled across this lovely recipe. This is a cheeseburger nestled between two Krispy Kreme buns!


Mmmmmmm... just what I wanted! But not for Superbowl... MIL is buying Popeye's chicken with all the sides and beer!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I stumbled across this lovely recipe. This is a cheeseburger nestled between two Krispy Kreme buns!


A perfect waste of a Krispy Creme doughnut  My DW has to have sweet n sour chicken,I can not mix sweet with sour my tastebuds are scared of the photo...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I almost hate to post that it looks pretty good to me, I might be banned from KB  



Love popcorn with M&Ms mixed in


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

This was actually featured on one of the Food Network shows - don't remember which one and don't care enough to go look. Yuk was my reaction then and still yuk but there is usually someone who likes the things that I don't and I'm sure they don't understand the foods that I do like! Sweet and salty together make my teeth cringe!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I almost hate to post that it looks pretty good to me, I might be banned from KB
> Love popcorn with M&Ms mixed in


Gotta be a Texas thing Dona... you know I love those together too!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I stumbled across this lovely recipe. This is a cheeseburger nestled between two Krispy Kreme buns!


I cant imagine the calories on that


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

cheerio said:


> I cant imagine the calories on that


That's probably why I think it doesn't look all that bad, the more calories the more I go for it


----------

